# ambassadeur reels?



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

What do you guys think about ambassadeur reels? Im thinking about getting a c4 ambassadeur baitcaster reel.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have several of their baitcasters and love them. Check ebay. I have gotten a few from there much cheaper than buying new.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I have and still use an ambassaduer 5500 that I got over 20 years ago. It's pulled in a lot of fish and never had a problem. The only negative is no anti reverse on it.
Because it has served me well I'am looking at getting a Revo STX (Abu Garcia's new low profile reels) for christmas rather than another brand.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have had a 5600C thumbcast since 1982 and it works as good today as it did the day I got it. I also have a 6500 striper model I got in 1985 and it is as good too...never have let me down and even with the advances made in other reels, I would never get rid of them...I actually like their new reels--I can't think of the series, but they are similar...they are smoother than mine, but I won't retire the two I have if I were to get a newer one. Highly recommend if you fish multi-species and want an all purpose, durable reel.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm still using a 5000 that is 40-50 years old.still works great and is one of my favorite baitcasters.my favorite is a new record 50 model that is one sweet reel.smooth as silk and casts like a dream,and farther than any reel i own.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I own 4 different modles of Ambassadears.
Love them all.
Well worth the money.
Just a basic cleaning and lube once a year for trouble free operations.


----------



## FishHunter5 (Oct 30, 2006)

did you use your reel yet.. when you wanna go fish again


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

HAHAH MARK I did use my reel already, but i didn't catch anything on it yet, I was still learning how to use the baitcaster. Im getting better using it, and Im down to go fishing anytime.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I own 9 Ambassadeurs and wouldn't dream of buying anything but. You won't be disapointed with the c4.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I own 3 Abu Garcia Ambassaduers and I love them as much as my Bass Pro Viper and Extreme reels. It took me a little while to get use to them because the line flies out of them. I own a C3, a 5600 Rocket (still a C3 I think), and a Record HC60. The C3's only have 3 bearings but they are almost as smooth as the HC60 which has 6 bearings. 

Overall, after playing with the reels at Bass Pro, the Record reels are alot smoother all around and the spool tension knob does not affect the way the handle feels when reeling in the line. On alot of the baitcaster reels when you tighten up the spool tension knob, it is "harder" to reel in the line. The spool does not turn as easily as when the spool knob is loose. It is kind of hard to explain. Maybe someone on here can explain it better.


----------



## fishhook01 (Apr 9, 2004)

rick do you know where i can get abu ambassaduer collecters book? any one? need one that goes back to 1750/ to year 1980 thank you bill


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> i'm still using a 5000 that is 40-50 years old.still works great


Individual results may vary. This kind of performance is
not normal for those who catch fish  

The second or third fish I caught with my 6500 TC
was a 52 pound flathead. No wonder Dave thought 
the bearings were going out when we went to the
James river. We were casting 8 oz sinkers and 1/3 
to 1/2 pound baits


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I own 3 of them and love them. I would rather fish these then the low profile reels I have that I payed twice as much for


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

The Ambassadeurs are some of the best reels on the market by far! From bass to cats to striper to musky...I have had numerous 6000s, a 6600D5, 7000C3, SEVEN, 5000C3, ONE 5000...And They will take a beating time and time again, I have a 6000 that was probably made in the early 70's that I still use for channels and it works fine!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a couple 5000's that I use all the time. They're the only baitcasters ive ever owned. I always used to backlash the low profile ones and have no prob with the round Abu's. I find it alot easier to use with 14-17lb mono on there. It kinda slows down the speed it comes off the spool a bit to make it alot more managable. They are a bit tough to use with small baits though.

Another plus is using them as a trolling reel. Since they have the clicker and star drag you can dial it perfectly to click with any resistance at all.

Buyer beware on Ebay. I got one that was supposed to be brand new and I had to take it to the repair shop twice and spend a total of $30 to get it up to snuff. 

I really want one of the Revo's too. I think they have 3 different ones

Revo Max-the best and very expensive
Revo Silver or Gold-almost as good just a few less bearings and features
Revo Black-the base model\

Im sure the Black is just fine and dandy and its not necessary to spend over 2 bills on the Max.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I specialize in cleaning, repair and hot rodding (bearing upgrades, more bearings, high performance ultrasonic cleang and lubrication using Quantum Hot Sauce)of Round Ambassadeur reels. I also have several new and used ones i would sell. FYI


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Individual results may vary. This kind of performance is
> not normal for those who catch fish


you seem to forget i'm not a "normal" type fisherman  
my results are consistent..................................when i get a chance to fish

bill,i don't have any idea where to find a book like that.should be able to find something on the net though.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

leeabu said:


> I specialize in cleaning, repair and hot rodding (bearing upgrades, more bearings, high performance ultrasonic cleang and lubrication using Quantum Hot Sauce)of Round Ambassadeur reels. I also have several new and used ones i would sell. FYI


I'll also add that this is one hell of a guy too! I can't say enough good things about Leeabu!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Fish hook. The 1750 was produced in 1964 and introduced in 1965. What do you want to know about it??


----------



## fishhook01 (Apr 9, 2004)

i am trying to put together a small collection of old reels ambassaduers pflugers etc. looking for a collecters book if there is one on abu, ambassaduers thanks for the help fishhook01

need to know when reel was made buy serial #


----------

